# US Sailing's Race Management Handbook



## Smart Pig (Feb 19, 2012)

Pretty expensive book ..... $30 bucks for members, $55 if not.

And if anyone has a need for one ..... keep in mind, if you buy now, it is sort of obsolete a year from now as the revised rules come out for 2013-2016. Some 326 pages, most of which will not see any changes, but .........

As a head's up -- the book IS available for free as a pdf download on US Sailing's webpage IF you are member. You need your member ID to gain access to the specific area for the download.


----------

